# Other hobbies



## DomLangowski

does anyone have any other hobbies away from mice? if so what are they?


----------



## sasandcol

I used to love jive dancing but taken a bit of break from that. too busy working. lol


----------



## SarahY

I like reading, painting, motorbikes, loud and aggressive music, white water rafting and playing musical instruments.

Sarah xxx


----------



## daisy

mine are:

classic cars (and taking photographs of them - which i guess is my job too but i still think its a hobby)
my ford capri, santa pod, drag racing.
boozing  
vintage events 
film


----------



## ian

I watch a lot of reality TV, does that count?


----------



## Dawson Mice

Animals are my life, work rest and play so anything to do with dogs in particular but we also have rabbits, ferrets, and the odd other furry species.

My partner and I are also very involved in Marine fish and coral keeping.

Any time i get around those lot i like photography, design, driving and hangingout with chris' 4yr old if behaving like a 4yr old can be a hobby


----------



## lindberg4220

My main hobby is breeding mongolian gerbils, the mice is secondary. Just because I love having babies and mice are the cutest when they are little 

Other than that, i am a moderator on a danish rodent debate and i have a 4 year old son + a "husband" (we're not married) + we have 4 cats and 6 fancyrats.

We are never bored in this house :lol:


----------



## Kage Davies

Hobbies. I collect them. :3

I love me some sci fi films/tv shows/books/art etc. I draw, paint and generally make art most every day, but that's my course stuff too. I sell adoptables on pet sim games  . I scrapbook, and love taking photographs of everything, but animals in particular. I do a lot of online Roleplay, especially on the old MSN. I also collect trading cards still XD.

Basically I am a strange sub breed of nerd


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

Geocaching, Ham radio, Cb radio, Watching BCFC lose to Hull in the play off final, and my snakes all good fun!!


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Reading, especially poetry, walking out in the country, as much travel as we can get away with, looking after young kids, painting, sewing (lots) fun nights out, films. Im also a complete literature freak and enjoy watching Shakespeare plays

My husband designs websites and finds all that geek stuff fun, and plays guitar


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Dawson Mice said:


> My partner and I are also very involved in Marine fish and coral keeping.


Ooh fascinating...those bright fish just amaze me. I love all fish though 



> if behaving like a 4yr old can be a hobby


Of course it can, thats one of my main interests!


----------



## sommy

I play the flute!! BORING!! I started when I was 8 and I am now 13 and on grade 5


----------



## Effy

I used to ski & snowboard a lot (never once on real snow though. :x ) but we don't have anything near us here..so I've had to stop that. )=
Other than that, pretty much all the arts, Gaia and my daughter...I'm obsessed with buying her things. :lol:

I love to plan parties for people...used to do that for fun, but, again, nothing up here, so I have to wait until my daughter's and go all out. =]
It's not like...pick a theme and get a cake. It's like building massive cardboard, supporting structures, decorating, ordering everything matching, designing things that couldn't previously match, planning areas, planting particular plants, tracking the weather, menus, timings, guest plans. Love it. @[email protected]
Couldn't be a wedding planner, though...brides hack me off.


----------



## sommy

Oh!! i completely forgot about skiing  I ski every thursday at bromley dry saki slope


----------



## elsamarie

Well, I work part time as a financial adviser / paraplanner and alongside that I am full time mum and housewife, doesn't leave that much spare time! 
My son(s), husband and pets are my life really. I say son(s) as I have a 2 yr old little boy and another one due end April (though he did try to make an early entrance at 31 wks so prepared could arrive any time as my first was born at 33 wks!).
When I do get time to myself I love anything to do with animals though (tv, reading, even going round the pets section at the local garden centre), being out in the countryside and going for walks. When I was at school I wanted to be a vet but my career didn't take that path - would love to get into working with animals though, my job is a career but animals are a passion! Instead I just dote on my mice, and must not forget our dog, hamster & fish)!

Elsa x


----------



## sommy

31 weeks? GOSH!! It sound like you have a VERY hectic life


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

sommy said:


> I play the flute!! BORING!! :twisted: I started when I was 8 and I am now 13 and on grade 5


  Well done, keep it up!


----------



## sommy

charlie2e1dxy said:


> sommy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I play the flute!! BORING!! :twisted: I started when I was 8 and I am now 13 and on grade 5
> 
> 
> 
> Well done, keep it up!
Click to expand...

Thank-you


----------



## Jimmythetiger

I play guitar, video games, I read, I'm on the internet alot (obviously) I like art, and music in general. I play guitar and sing in a band ^.^ and then obviously again, I love animals and I work with mice, but I always read and learn about all types of animals.


----------



## DomLangowski

Im not sure if its a hobbie or not but I enjoy online gaming (Command & Conquer, Runescape various others) I also enjoy general computer stuff, web design and this forum which keeps me quite busy to be honest.


----------



## Jimmythetiger

Hah! Runescape ftw! Add me, I'm chaosheart4 XD


----------



## DomLangowski

Added


----------



## sommy

I used to LIVE on runescape! I had to wean myself off it! :ugeek:


----------



## DomLangowski

Lol im not an addict or anything just play it if im bored. I was addicted to it at one point, so was Fae :lol:


----------



## sommy

Lol, sometimes I see an add for it and have to turn off the screen for a couple of seconds! I only stopped because I had my end of year exams and I so would have failed them all! Luckily I didn't coz I stopped playing!! :mrgreen: :ugeek:


----------



## Benjamin

Apart from the mice which are a new venture for me, I exhibit pure breed poultry. I have been keeping poultry since I was 8 - I'm now a Poultry Club of Great Britain Panel C Judge.

My three favourite breeds are Frizzles (every feather curls towards the head), Faverolles & Appenzeller Spitzhauben's - O and of course pure breed Turkeys!


----------



## Demi

Lol the world frizzles made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Benjamin

Haha :lol: if that made you laugh, have a look on my website at the birds themselves, odd looking but beautiful at the same time IMO.


----------



## Erica08

Dawson Mice said:


> Animals are my life,
> 
> I'm the same way I work all day with animals (vet tech student, farm hand) then I go home where I along with mice I raise/breed rabbits, goats and chickens along with the "pets" I keep. I also like photography and anything to do with music.


----------



## Rissy

Wow, what a mixed bag of nuts.

I'm currently a student, getting my B teach So no time for hobbies really. But I am passionate about growing food and flowers. Love reading and poetry and writing also totally into watching good movies. Also am a mother of 4 boys 9-19 yrs so I guess I have a hobby as a taxi driver,sports coach and homework mentor. I have started painting in acrylics,and I knit when I need something warm. I am surrounded by some world class beaches, and enjoy visiting them, fishing them and feeling close to God.
Here is a photo of my Youngest Son Reuben, my dog Bonny at Rangiputa one afternoon in April.


----------



## sommy

Wow, such a nice beach!


----------



## Maze

sommy said:


> I play the flute!! BORING!! :twisted: I started when I was 8 and I am now 13 and on grade 5


I used to play the flute too  Actually miss it.

I'm going into uni to become an illustrator, it's actually a hobby too. I love to draw, and do photography, anything that can create an image.
I love my mice obviously, and lots of other animals! I can't wait to get my own place one day as I plan on getting a ferret and a kitty!
I also enjoy watching movies, tv and playing games, MMORPG's like Wow, any1 else play this on here, if so what are you and what lev? I'm low atm as I keep changing character, couldn't decide for ages who I liked best.  
Also like going for walks and reading books, atm I'm reading the amazing Twilight saga! And just generally relaxing


----------



## Obi-Don

I like to build Lego sets, go on the computer, play tennis and play the harp and clarinet


----------



## april

Well here are my hobbies:

I like to play soccer(on the varisty team at my school), I love horseback riding(english & western), making stuff for my mice, looking at stuff on craigslist all the time(lol), and spending time with all my pets!


----------



## dingbat

Dog Training (Clicker training) for tricks and obedience, Classical guitar, Tatting (lace made with knots), Drawing, reading, Anything Scifi, Veg Gardening.


----------



## Velvet_Meece

I don't have many hobbies these days since a change of lifestyle...

I left school 3 years early due to anxiety and depression, animals have been my life, all my life, shortly after leaving school at just 15 years old i set up my own animal boarding business called 'Pets On Vacation' boarding animals from mice to Great danes, most things except cats which i did offer home calls for... I started college when i was 16 and did a certificate in animal care, i also spent my summer hols volunteering in the animal unit there and did a couple of summer course such as veterinary nursing.
I started college full time the year after, got a diploma in animal welfare and did work placement at Stratford Butterfly Farm which them offered me a Job, however the college then also offered me a job as Animal care technician assistant, so did that for a while :roll: carried on into my Award which i jacked in half way through due to moving house. Along with my beloved college, i also had to leave my wildlife garden i had built from scratch at my parents, with such a long garden we sectioned it off, my garden was my hobby for a looooong time, i built a pond, grew the grass but had a natural path, trees and plants, bug houses and bird boxes you name it, was also my rabbits garden  Miss it so very much, but get to see it about 3 times a year...

When i moved i also gave up the boarding business, my mum still does the odd dog and rabbits. I had 2 rabbits and 4 guineas myself at the time and they were my world...

BUT NOW...

New life, new house, new people, new pets... but no job, so just hobbies :roll: 
I've got a pain in the butt mutt, i've got snakes and lizards, spiders and scorpions, whip scorpions and vinigaroons, mantids and centipedes, cockroaches and tortoises, mice and rats, tropical fish and marine fish...you name it :lol: oh and this strange bloke that seems to share he house with me :?  
Aside from the house keeping i have a few hobbies, an old hobby of mine is sketching, just pencil sketches not as good as i used to be and probably very rusty now, In my are tutors words "you will walk away with an A* Art GCSE".... yeah if i hadn't left...
I remember giving my head of animal unti at college a sketch of her dog once as a gift, and all the tutors were on by back after that asking for one of their dogs :lol: one even said she'd pay me as i should charge, its nice to know but i said no, as then theres a demand and its no longer a hobby but a job, so that was that 

I also like music, films (omg never watch Marley and Me & Benjamin Button on same day, you'll have a headache from crying!!!)
I have a healthy interesting in online gaming, via Playstation 3, me and my OH have one, though the only online game we play is COD5...
I love wildlife, springwatch and all that jazz, we're starting the garden as soon as the weather picks up and i can't wait to get stuck in!
I was a fosterer volunteer for The Cinnamon Trust and Woodgreen animal shelter up until beginning of this year, i accepted a Runner up volunteer of the year award in the main area at Crufts this year in front of over 2000 people, that was an Honer i tell you now, but still rather glad it were not televised this year as it was unexpected :lol:

Oh bum! i better shut up, got carried away with babbling  if your not all alseep, then kudos to you for reading all this :lol: 
Sowy, going for my morning *** now, slow me down a bit


----------



## april

Sounds like you have a lot of animals! xD When I am finished with college I plan to move into a 3 bedroom, 2 bath house on about 1-3 acres. I can't wait! xD But I still want to live my care-free years being a teenager.

But when I do live on my own these are the pets I will have:

1 Horse(maybe, but not till I would have my house paid off xD)
1 Blue Nose Pit-bull(well tempered of course)
Weston my Umbrella Cockatoo
Harley my Nanday Conure
1 Sun Conure
My mice(of course!)
2 Bearded Dragons(already got one)
About a dozen Ball Pythons(already have the 5 unit rack for it lol)
75 Gallon Fresh-water fish tank
My bunny(if still alive because he is about 7 years old atm)


----------



## paulbrv65

Rugby Drinking and more rugby oh forgot about work as I spend most of my time there.

Paul


----------



## sommy

Velvet_Meece said:


> omg never watch Marley and Me


I think that was the saddest film I have ever seen!


----------



## Velvet_Meece

I know, what is it with sad films lately, up until 'I am Legend' came out the only films i'd ever cried at was 'Fluke' and 'What dreams may come'!

But Marley and me had me crying most the way through, i had to go to bed with a headache after that and Benji Button :roll:


----------

